# The Outdoor Channel on G10R new coordinates ..



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The NTSC on 4180 H has ceased and the DVB mux on 4195 H has moved to 4180 H SR 29270. PIDs for the EAST and WEST feeds remain the same. An HD(1080i) test channel has been added on VPID 1660 APID 1620(AC-3).


----------

